# Does anyone know this guy??



## flint_illustrator (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought a bottle off ebay from a *Larry A. Levy* from Mahanoy, PA. He goes by "*mahanoy1*" on ebay. He never shipped out my bottle I paid for, yeah it was only a $15.99 bottle but thats beside the point! Then when I tell him Im getting a hold of ebay his reply was "Go ahead tough guy" Then I call him tonight about where the bottle was and I get told to "GO F*** MY MOTHER" I dont know if this is where to go to post this type of stuff but I dont take lightly to people screwing me over, even if it was for $15.99!


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Jan 27, 2015)

Never heard of him but I hope you bring this jerk down. No need for that.


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 27, 2015)

I ended up leaving him negitive feedback and put exactly what his response was to me in the feedback for others to see. Pretty pisted about it...


----------



## botlguy (Jan 27, 2015)

I did an eBay search for this guy and didn't find anything. I would file a claim with eBay right away, they usually offer a guarantee. In the mean time, how about posting a link to the auction or at least give an item number.   Jim


----------



## botlguy (Jan 27, 2015)

I did something different and found the auction, checked his feedback. Something's not right about this, his feedback would indicate he's O.K. Please tell us the whole story, how many times you contacted him, what was your demeanor / attitude when you contacted him? Were you polite, giving him the benefit of doubt or did you rag on him from the get go? Inquiring minds want to know.        Jim


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 27, 2015)

No, I won the auction, Paid for the bottle and never recieved a notice that the bottle has been shipped, or a tracking number. I wait several days after I paid (5 days to be exact) and message him and said"Has this bottle been shipped yet"His response: "Its packaged for shipment for tomorrow" (tomorrow being Saturday)My reply back: Okay, Please send tracking number when its on its way please. Thank you very much for the reply"His reponse "Will do" Then today (Tuseday) still no tracking number, nothing. Thats when I messaged him about contacting ebay...His responce: "Go ahead tough guy"So tonight I call him and ask "Where is my bottle and why havent I gotten a tracking number yet"His responce: "I havent shipped it because the bottle broke so your not getting it" then said "Go f*** your mother" after I asked him why he couldnt have just told me that to begin with.... Im not the one in the wrong here botlguy. Im just giving others a heads up of how I got treated with this guy.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you, I certainly wasn't trying to put the blame on you. As an eBay seller I know how some buyers can be. As an eBay buyer I also know how some sellers can be. It usually shows up in their feedback but not always. Contact eBay with your complaint and you should at least get your money back.  Good Luck.     Jim


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 27, 2015)

botlguy, Oh I know you wasnt trying to blame me by all means. I have contacted ebay and did get a refund back for the full amout. (which is good) but I wanted the bottle. I guess that one was not ment to be. Maybe I'll come across another from someone else. Hopefully. I have heard that sometime if a bottle doesnt go for what the seller wants it to go for sometime this happens. I was the only bidder and won it at the starting bid. If he wanted more for it he should have started the starting price higher. Then he wouldnt have had to pretty much screw someone over that is just trying to get a bottle for his collection.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 27, 2015)

This one gets curiouser and curiouser. (I know that is not really a word) I just rechecked his feedback and your negative feedback has disappeared. He still has a 100% positive rating. eBay does some really underhanded stuff, especially to protect sellers. I agree that these forums should alert other members but we also need to make sure we are FAIR. That has been my point here and I have no quarrel with you.        Jim


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, my negitive feedback responce was "Never recieved my bottle I paid for, His responce was "Go F*** your mother" Thats what I put. If ebay deleted it then so be it. Who ever dont believe my story, so be it.


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 27, 2015)

Im just trying to notify others about this guy.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 27, 2015)

I know you are, I believe you, I saw your feedback myself. I'm on your side. I also am trying to let our members know what eBay does.       Jim


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 27, 2015)

Sometimes I think ebay protects the sellers more than the buyers most of the time. (although I did get a refund) But still.... He now has 100% feedback again.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been on the other side of some strange stuff as a seller.  If you file a claim with eBay and the seller refunds your money, you can't leave negative feedback-eBay will pull that feedback.  I sold a bottle to a guy, the bottle was delivered, the guy filed a claim with eBay saying the bottle "wasn't as described" (clearly he had not read the part of the listing where I described the damage to the bottle), I refunded his money (it was a $3.99 Buy-It-Now listing) and he went ahead and left me negative feedback.  eBay promptly removed that feedback because I had refunded the guy's money.  The only way you are likely to get a negative feedback to stick these days is if the seller never responds to the claim on eBay and eBay themselves find in your favor.  I would suggest always messaging sellers through eBay rather than calling them....that way if there is a dispute, everything is recorded such that eBay can look at the messages and sanction the seller.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 28, 2015)

Once again Brandon gives us clear insight of how it works and how to handle the situation. Excellent.         Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, I had some scumbag screw me & I wanted to leave them negative bad. But since a transaction never actually took place ebay would not let me. That sucks, I was pissed off. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently believe a seller was trying to bid me up(shill bidding) I think its called. I don't know if I should report the person or not. It was a collection of dolls for my girlfriend. We were both furious!


----------



## Mahanoy1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Greetings everyone, this is Mahanoy1, let me explain this situation that this flint_illustrator is feeding you all. I had a medicine bottle listed on ebay for sale. The bottle sold to him for $15.00 was a common medicine bottle. The bottle was misplaced in box lots of medicine bottles that went to auction that same week as the listing was on ebay. I told him this and refunded his money immediately.  He became extremely bilegerant in his emails. He then got my number from ebay and continued harassing me by calling me at least 5 times a day. Even at one point stating, "I will get my bottle from you I have friends up that way". He left nasty threatening feedback that was removed by ebay when I spoke to them reporting his harassment. It got to level that I reported him to the police who contacted the police department where he lives. I was present at the police station for this call. All this for a 15 dollar medicine bottle that he was refunded immediately.  I have excellant ratings as both seller and buyer with ebay. This individual is the only 1 I had issue with like this. Just wanted you all to know my side of this story.


----------



## embe (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow, sure hope everyone got thru it in the last 5 years or so since then


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

Took 5+ years to respond?


----------



## Mjbottle (Oct 4, 2020)

If you got screwed on ebay you should be re-embursed imediatly. All you have to do is report the sittuation to ebay and they take it into there hands and give you your money back. I have been screwed twice on ebay and both times i got my money back with ease. Good luck.


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Took 5+ years to respond?


He joined this year


----------



## Mahanoy1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Took 5 years because I just found this forum with the post!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

flint-illustrator hasn't been in here or posted in here for almost a Year? Been AWOL/MIA?


----------

